# Welsh Pony Confo Critique



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a nice looking horse.! I love Welsh ponies. this is just super well built, in my opinion. yes, chubby, but not that bad. I like everything about him; strong shoulder, short canons, great hind end, good hock angles, beautiful head.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, Tiny! I'm a fan of welsh ponies as well. They're such thick, stocky guys that can withstand a lot. His real name is actually Lightning and he lives up to the name. He is crazy fast and can turn on a dime. He's got fat pockets by his tail head which I'm working to get rid of but we're taking it slow on getting him back into work after being a pasture puff for so long. On the bright side, he loves to run around. Henny's bulked up on muscle in the two months they've been back together as they run and play with each other all the time.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Just bumping this up for some more opinions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Aghh, what a cutie!

I love his build. Great, straight legs, good shoulder, strong coupling... the only thing I can find to pick on is that his hindquarters have a lot less muscle than his shoulders but that is obviously due to the fact that he has spent half of his life as a pasture puff.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha thank you, Endiku  He definitely needs some toning in his hind end. His shoulder, however, is so muscled it's almost scary LOL. He is technically my mom's horse, but she rarely ever even comes out to see him so he's pretty much mine as I now spend as much time with him as I do with Henny.

That's how he was able to develop bad habits and is still very spooky and untrusting with us as he's just sat there and lived a spoiled pony life. But now that I've "opened my eyes" in working with Henny, I find myself loving working with Bubba. He is SO willing to please it's ridiculous. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body but he is quick to react out of fear. I'm hoping I can bring him out of his shell and make him more comfortable with the help of my trainer. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Bumping up again


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I want a welshy now! Hes a little trophy horse, lol.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha thank you, Toto. I'm sure Bubba appreciates you fueling his ego. :lol:


----------



## thatsmehello (Sep 7, 2012)

I love this guy, he's adorable. I wouldn't worry too much about his weight, welsh mountain ponies are normally a little bit chunky. And he's got a really nice coat, you obviously take good care of him


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks! He's definitely an easy keeper. He's starting to really shine and dapple out now.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

good lord he is adorable. i want to hug him. and on top of it he's darn handsome. i can't find anything wrong with him, looks like an excellent mover as well. I would def spend the time to get him fitted up and even more gorgeous!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

